
Lucida: Infrastructure for Emerging Intelligent Web Services - ausjke
http://lucida.ai/index.html
======
seanlinmt
You may want to check out [https://mycroft.ai/](https://mycroft.ai/). This one
just works out of the box.

------
qz_
Scroll hijacking is incredibly annoying and doesn't add anything to the
functionality of the website. Stop.

------
troymc
The word "Lucida" in the title has font-family Lato, sans-serif. I guess one
must license Lucida commercially, whereas Lato is available under an Open Font
License.

Sigh.

------
messe
Why do people feel the need to override the default scrolling?

------
jpalomaki
Correct title seems to be "Lucida: Infrastructure for Emerging Intelligent Web
Services"

The project was formerly called Sirious, but their disclaimer says it is not
related to Apple Siri in any way.

Lucida Github here:
[https://github.com/claritylab/lucida](https://github.com/claritylab/lucida)

------
demarq
This is a pretty big development in the field and what it means for startups,
I'm not sure why I feel the earth just moved but no one felt it. It's sunday
anyway.

